# Did you fell that ?



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

well its official, i dont have a wishlist anymore 
GREYSMOKE - DESTROYED, FULLFILLED, WIPED OUT, ELIMINATED, ..and etc ....My wishlist.
He threatend me a a week ago that he had some gars on my wishlist and to be weary of some incoming warheads, not for one second did i take this threat lightly, ive seen some of his destruction in the past and knew that i would have to start smoking to clear room in the humi, and sure enuf...today i have been tarred and feathered.
Check out this blast ..... tell me this is not the definition of a cigar bomb !!
Im completey floored over here sir...you have proven your point !!! you are a warrior !!! thank you for your generosity brother, you have completley put a smile on my face , and some excellent choice smokes in my humi ! 
once again WOW !! and thank you !!
oh and check out the litto/camacho face off in there !! where did you dig that up from ! thats truley amazing !!

all that was left after the explosion was....greysmoke !!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Some fine smokes you got there!! Very nice hit!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Now that's a bomb!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

greysmoke is a GREAT bolt. Nice job. Time for a new wish list.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ben has got the goods


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice selection of smokes there


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

these are all smokes that have been on my wishlist for a very long time, im overly amped about this selection. I fell like santa just gave me my whole chrismas list , im not even sure where to begin right now..im thinkn the eo601 red , i have been dying to try this one for some time now !!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, I feel it ~enjoy~


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Chad you were had!! Great hit!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Chad you have some great taste bro .nice pick up!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

A sweet hit by the Gray one. Man, some seriously awesome sticks there. Chad, you got your a$% handed to you pal. Enjoy Bro, you deserve it!

CD


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome wish list blast!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> A sweet hit by the Gray one. Man, some seriously awesome sticks there. Chad, you got your a$% handed to you pal. Enjoy Bro, you deserve it!
> 
> CD


you are not lying ...he handing that shit too me on a silver platter @! im still drooling over here...:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet hit


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

they all look soo tempting


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! That's one nice selection right there!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice stuff right there
kind botl


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow what a great hit


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

dayum........:dribble::dribble:


----------

